# trexlertown swap meet an bike show 2008



## mistori1976 (Sep 8, 2008)

Does anyone know when the trexlertown show is in October? I would appreciate any info thanks!


----------



## Flat Tire (Sep 8, 2008)

October 5th...........


----------



## mistori1976 (Sep 10, 2008)

Thank you! Do you know where I can get info on swap space?


----------



## Flat Tire (Sep 11, 2008)

mistori1976 said:


> Thank you! Do you know where I can get info on swap space?




 Its online somewhere but now I cant find it! Anyway its $30.00 to vend....you can show up the night before, it says no camping but you can sleep in your vehicle....you dont have to be pre-registered....I'll see if I can find some good directions for ya.....Don


----------



## walter branche (Sep 11, 2008)

*information*

go to the wheelmen site or memory lane ,and there is a link to the trexlertown bike show information.don,are you bringing the watermelon???? see yall saturday nite


----------



## Flat Tire (Sep 11, 2008)

walter branche said:


> go to the wheelmen site or memory lane ,and there is a link to the trexlertown bike show information.don,are you bringing the watermelon???? see yall saturday nite




The watermelons I grew this year didnt turn out very good, so I tossed them in the woods for the groundhogs to eat:eek: I'll see ya Saturday, I'm comin in from the AMCA show in Jefferson, PA. (Oct-3-4)You should stop there if ya have the time, its a nice little meet with good food..free camping and free to enter for non venders...Don


----------



## trexlertowninfoman (Sep 17, 2008)

*trexlertown*



mistori1976 said:


> Does anyone know when the trexlertown show is in October? I would appreciate any info thanks!




October 5, 2008
go to www.trexlertownantiquebicycleshow.comto download a form to register for the show and find out more information.
or 570-784-8877


----------

